# guten tag fellow squat people



## slimJack (Dec 30, 2013)

umm. guess my other profile was deleted due to lack of use for bout 30 days.. was detained in Atl for breachin the peace at shady, i mean grady, hospital. ne wayz FTP n happu holidaze!! lets throw down if ur in ATL for new yrs eve


----------

